# Kuala Lumpur with a baby



## Krystal6012 (Mar 8, 2015)

Looking to visit KL for a few months with a 10 month old baby. I'm wondering about recommended baby gear for navigating the city and doing weekend hiking adventures. Do people use strollers? Backpacks? For example, if I'm going to take public transit and head downtown or to a market, is it most practical to take baby in a stroller or carry her in a backpack? I have the Chariot stroller so it would be good for rougher roads, but not great if I meet a flight of stairs with no ramp option. Are there any must have items that I should buy before leaving Canada? Any tips about living with a baby in KL would be appreciated!


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

Krystal6012 said:


> Looking to visit KL for a few months with a 10 month old baby. I'm wondering about recommended baby gear for navigating the city and doing weekend hiking adventures. Do people use strollers? Backpacks? For example, if I'm going to take public transit and head downtown or to a market, is it most practical to take baby in a stroller or carry her in a backpack? I have the Chariot stroller so it would be good for rougher roads, but not great if I meet a flight of stairs with no ramp option. Are there any must have items that I should buy before leaving Canada? Any tips about living with a baby in KL would be appreciated!


if using buses, your best choice is backpacks


----------

